# Which amp for me? Blues Junior ?



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm currently weighing my options for a new amp and was hoping to get some opinions. I currently play a Marshall DSL50 through an Avatar 2x12. I play in a mostly covers band and we do newer rock (Foo Fighters, Weezer, STP), some classic rock (Black Sabbath, Tragically Hip, Black Crowes, AC/DC). I play a PRS CE22 with PAFS, and I split the coils for any cleaner stuff that we do (not that much). I'm kind of underwhelmed by the Marshall. The EQ isn't balanced well between the two channels and I am constantly tweaking the tone controls trying to get a sound I like. I also find that we dont play loud enough for me to get the goods from the Marshall.

I'd prefer something like a 1x12 combo that I can grab for jams etc, and can also use with the Avatar 2x12 for gigs with the band. Our singer/guitarist brought his Blues Junior this week and used it through his Avatar cabinet, and it sounded really good. I'd be quite happy using pedals to get my dirt. My main concern is that it wouldn't have enough clean headroom - I dont need a pristine clean, but I need a "close to " clean. We dont really play that loud at rehearsals. 

So, I'm trying to figure out what else is out there? I'm considering the Blues Junior, but I'm also thinking about building a Tweed Deluxe clone kit. Something along those lines - a 1x12 combo that sounds reasonable on its own, but that I could connect the 2x12 cabinet for slightly bigger gigs. I have owned a Fender Hot Rod Deluxe and a Deluxe Reverb Reissue in the past. I could never get the Deluxe Reverb to sound good with dirt pedals, and the Hot Rod Deluxe was just okay - wasn't really doing it for me (the reason why I bought the Marshall).

Suggestions ?


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

boost the marshall...I have the same amp. Boosting the front end does wonders 

and the green crunch channel is the best...the second channel is so so


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

used mesa boogie stiletto ace, F-30, nomad.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

IMO, the Blues Jr is a horrible sounding amp.

I don't think you should move away from marshall, just go lower wattage hand wired.

I suggest an 18 Watt Marshall.

Listen to Dave's clip, volume only on 4 with the full drive giving the dirt. Takes pedals better than any other amp I have.

http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=9423


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Ya if you want clean headroom, the Blues Jr or a Tweed Deluxe aren't really the best choices.

If you can find one of the Traynor YCV-15blue's, that might be an option. Or even a 50blue since it has a pretty workable Master volume, and is still a fairly compact amp.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> IMO, the Blues Jr is a horrible sounding amp.
> 
> I don't think you should move away from marshall, just go lower wattage hand wired.
> 
> ...


I just got this. It is expensive but damn it sounds really good.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I get my "Marshellesque" crunch from a dimed Traynor YBA-2A head. It's not a combo, but it's a really small and light head that I run into a small 1x12 cab with a Jensen Neo in it. I don't know if reverb is essential to you though.


----------



## Telemark (Feb 9, 2006)

Traynor YCS50
15watts or 50 watts Good EQ - lots of voicing options, Great Reverb.
Priced Rite too.

Mark.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Another thumb for the Traynor YCV50. 

You can also look for a Reverend Hellhound on eBay - great cleans and small but loud combo. Pedals needed though for dirt.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> IMO, the Blues Jr is a horrible sounding amp.


...i couldn't agree more.

i owned one for about five years, and struggled constantly to try and get it to sound like an amp, even enlisting the help and advice of the infamous "buzzy".

it really should be the ideal small combo.

-dh


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

> You can also look for a Reverend Hellhound on eBay


Ditto on this one! I owned one of the first Hellhounds in Canada and it was an incredible amp. I sold it and have regretted it ever since.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i couldn't agree more.
> 
> i owned one for about five years, and struggled constantly to try and get it to sound like an amp, even enlisting the help and advice of the infamous "buzzy".
> 
> ...


I had only ever played these amps at quiet jams. And to my ears they sounded pretty good. I played 2 different stock ones in live situations lately though and I have to totally agree with you guys. To my ears, the louder they get the worse they sound. I think both the reverb and boost function are horrible on them at those volumes as well.

On paper, it seems like the perfect amp for me. A nice size, with nice feature sets. 

I'd also recommend a Reverend. If you can track down a Kingsnake instead of a Hellhound, they are actually 20/60 watts which makes more sense to me than the 40/60 the Hellhound is. I own a Reverend Goblin 5/15 and it's an amazing little amp. Goblins and Kingsnakes are pretty tough to find though. Hellounds seem a bit easier.


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

I don't get the popularity of the Blues Jr., I tried a couple of them, there are many other amps out there that sound better for the same price.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I think people kind of only look at the "budget Fender amp" side of it. They don't always consider if it's a GOOD Fender amp. To me the Blues Jr. doesn't even have a very "Fender" sound. I know some people love theirs so I am not knocking anyone. It's as you said though, I think there are better amps out there for the money. Especially when it comes to the EL84 tube models. I'd take a Classic 30 over a Blues Jr any day.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I agree with torndownunit, the peavey classic 30 and classic 20 are better sounding amps. The blues juniors can be improved with some mods but they still aren't a good to me as an old champ and a good OD pedal in front of it.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

bRian said:


> I don't get the popularity of the Blues Jr., I tried a couple of them, there are many other amps out there that sound better for the same price.


...fender really missed the boat on this one.

its small, light, low-powered and a fender - what could possibly go wrong?

i bought the amp without even trying it. got a killer deal, and just assumed that, being a fender tube amp, it would live up to tradition and reputation.

there are a million mods for the fender blues jr, probably more than any other amp in the history of amps - that speaks volumes about the fact that this dog won't hunt.

-dh


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

*Another option*

Try a set of THD yellow jackets...these will drop your amp to about 20 watts and put it in "Class A" operation; I use these with my '74 Orange OR80 and they work really well. Changes the whole sound (although the OR80 sounds great with EL34s at 80 watts too!)


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...heads up!

http://toronto.craigslist.ca/yrk/msg/532665288.html

-dh


----------

